# Fair asking price for buck?



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

What is a fair asking price for my Oberhasli buck? I’m in NW Iowa and I know it depends on where you’re from but I don’t even know where to start. He’s just over a year old. Gave me 3 sets of buck/doe twins this year. Not mean, if anything timid with newer people but likes it when I scratch his nose. Had a case with mites this winter that made him lose hair on his scrotum but he was treated and vet says he should still be able to breed no problem. Not registered.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Around here, unregistered dairy bucks of all ages go for about $60-$125, maybe $175 if you're lucky and/or if the buck is a very large one (lots of meat). Horns on dairy bucks is usually a minus here as well.
In January I sold an unregistered Nubian buck for $200, but he was a big boned buck and for that reason and his color (heavily moonspotted) I was able to get that much for him.

He's a handsome fella, hope you find a good home for him.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks @Goat_Scout! I really will miss him actually. He was my first buck. But since I convinced my hubby to let me get my registerable Nubian boy, I need to send him on his way. That reminds me I need to actually get him registered. I just want to be sure he goes to a good home and would rather not put him to auction if I don't have to.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

In FL it depends on the time of year. Right now here things are selling slow we normally sell not registered for 150 if polled, blue eyed, or colorful. 100 if not. 75 if slow season.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

If registered they go for 175-275​


----------

